# ZyXEL Prestige 650HW statt Linux-Router/Proxy,..



## josDesign (5. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Ist es besser wenn ich mir einen ADSL-Router zulege, als mit einem altem PC das Linux zu betreiben und das als Internet-PC fürs Heimnertzwerk.

Ich habe jetzt vor:

mehrere XP-PCs die auf folgendes zugreifen sollen können:

Dateiserver
Druckerserver
Intranet (Portalseite für die Hasuverwaltung und Aufgaben, usw...)
interner Mailserver

Ich habe 3 PC-Kisten zur Verfügung die ich für "Server-Dienste" nutzen könnte.

Mein Gedanke ist derzeit das ich wenn ich einen Zyxel mir zulege:

1. PC: Druck-/DateiServer

SUSE Linux 8.2 Pro
mehrere HDs
Samba
7in1 Memorycardreader USB

Jeder PC auf dem ZyXEL ADSL-Router



ODER:

1. PC: Druck-/DateiServer

SUSE Linux 8.2 Pro
mehrere HDs
Samba
7in1 Memorycardreader USB

2. PC: Internetzugangs-PC

SUSE Linux 8.2 Pro oder fli4l.de Projekt
mit Anschluss an ADSL-Modem der Telekom Austria
Dient dann als Abriegelung zum Internet.



Aber ich denke das das mit dem Router eine bessere Lösung ist, oder?

Wie geht das dann mit der Domain die ich haben muss im Heimnetzwerk?

Gibt es hierfür auch wieder Hilfeseiten?

mit bestem dank im vorraus...

josef


----------



## Blumenkind (5. Oktober 2003)

Also wenn du schon 3 Rechner zur Verfügung hast, würde ich mir doch einen netten L-Router einrichten
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, kannst du bei speziellen Routersoftwares wie z.B. fli4l oder clarkconnect für jeden bestimmen User eigene Einstellungen vornehmen. Da wäre dann Beispielsweise Bandbreitenlimitierung LAN/INET.
Also solch ein LinuxRouter bietet schon einige Vorteile und ist mit Sicherheit günstiger als ein eigenständiger HardwareRouter.


----------



## josDesign (5. Oktober 2003)

ja aber ich weis ehrlich nicht wie ich das hinbekomme:

hier noch mal das was ich alles damit machen möchte:

Dateiserver: 
-Mit benutzerorientierten Ordnern auf server
-mit allgemeinen Ordner für den Transfer oder kurzzeitiges drauflassen auf den server

Druckerserver: eh klar was ich damit möchte.

ADSL auf jedem PC nützen. (evtl mit limitierungen)

einen internen Mailserver (mit funktion nach aussen)

ein internes Internet (Intranet) mit Portalseite und Forum usw.

fernwartung der einzelnen PCs


----

und ist das ganze denn dann auch so sicher wie ein hardwareRouter....

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied? Wie sieht das mit Sicherheit ins WWW aus bei SoftwareRoutern (Firewall, usw...)


----------



## Blumenkind (6. Oktober 2003)

Also vor wenigen Monaten habe ich noch einen Test über Hardware DSL Router gelesen.
Allesamt haben nur ein ausreichend bzw. befriedigend bei der Firewall bekommen.
Ich selbst sitze auch hinter einem Zyxel Router und es kommen so einige ICMP Angriffe durch, die meine 2. Firewall aufm Desktop PC abfangen muss.

Bei einer Linux Firewall hast du natürlich den Vorteil alles selbst per Hand einstellen zu können (gibt es etliche Tutorials).

Wie schon oben gesagt, du hast ja 3 Rechner zur Verfügung.
Da würde ich den einen Rechner mit fli4l oder einer anderen Routersoftware ausstatten, der dir dann als Router dient, dann einen weiteren Rechner als Datei, Drucker und Portal-Server. Für den Rechner sperrst du dann bei deiner Routersoftware jegliche Inet-Aktivität, sodass kein Eindringen von außen möglich ist.


----------

